# Game 28: Bulls @ Heat (12/26/08 5:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 26th, 2008 | 5:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chicago's bigs are fairly weak, so Haslem and Beasley should be able to score pretty effectively on them. Wade has historically struggled against Chicago - but with no Hinrich he should have a massive game. Chalmers on Rose will be an interesting matchup - Marion needs to bring the noise and put the clamps on Deng. Nocioni could have a big game, so be wary of him.

Other than that - we should win this one.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wish we had a game on Christimas this year. It should've been Heat Vs Cavs, not Wiz vs CAvs


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't wait for Chalmers vs. Rose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade on Rose -



> Derrick Rose is a couple of inches shorter than Heat star Dwyane Wade, but with both possessing explosiveness and a willingness to get to the rim the comparisons between the two are natural.
> 
> But according the Daily Herald, Wade not only sees a lot of himself in the Bulls' rookie, but he believes that Rose is more athletic than himself.
> 
> ...


- Daily Herald


Beasley on the upcoming Bulls game -



> The Chicago Bulls opted for Derrick Rose over Michael Beasley with the 2008 first overall pick, and with the duo set to go against each other for the first time on Friday, Beasley has told the Daily Herald that he has something to prove.
> 
> *"I've been thinking about this game for a long time, just because they didn't pick me," he said Wednesday after the Heat practiced in Miami. "It's nothing against them, it's natural. It's competitive nature. I mean, I think that should be on everybody that didn't go No. 1 and everybody that didn't go No. 2 or 3.
> 
> "Me, personally, it's my competitive nature. But me and Derrick Rose, that's irrelevant. It's me and Chicago, Miami and Chicago."*


- Daily Herald


Hopefully an enjoyable game. I wouldn't mind seeing Rose tear us apart if Beasley can do the same on the other end. Then we have Wade as bonus. :biggrin:

Heat better not choke this game, I'll be watching on TV again. :cheers:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Beasley goes off, which he can against this crap frontcourt if we gave him the ball in position on the high post.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why the hell is this at 5!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So I can watch it when I wake up. :biggrin:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going to the game!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Rose on the upcoming match -



> "I can't do anything but treat it like another game," Rose said. *"We need a win too badly, especially on the road, for me to think about anything else."*



Beasley on the upcoming match -



> *"I'm here to play, man," Beasley said.* "I'm not going to be guarding him. Playing against him, it's not a big deal to me, at all. We're in the same draft class, so we're kind of stuck with that Derrick Rose-Mike Beasley thing. But that's not what it's about."


UD on Beasley so far -



> It's not all clicking yet for Beasley, but just give him time, said Heat forward Udonis Haslem, whose locker is next to the former Kansas State star and who has become the rookie's unofficial mentor.
> 
> Haslem's litmus test for rookies is simple: work hard, or else. And in Beasley's case, working hard isn't an issue, Haslem said.
> 
> *"It's a long season and you don't have it all figured out right away," Haslem said. "Sometimes it's going to be a crash course. You get thrown into difficult situations. But so far, I'd give him an 'A.' It's not because he does everything right. It's because he listens and he tries to do everything right."*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great quote and nice compliment to Beasley. That's all you can ask for out of a rookie.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Your game thread is nicer looking than ours. Ha.

Feel free to come get your vBookie wagering on over on the Bulls board thread...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn, too bad I'm working on boxing day. I def would of want to watch this game...

ah well, I'll just make money instead.

Last year I made 500$ in one day


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good thing I saw this, I had no idea this was on ESPN!

Anyway, I think I've documented my dislike for NociOWNi over the years ever since his cheap shot on D. Wade back in 04. I can't wait to see Chalmers and Rose-great defense takes on great offense.

I say Wade goes off, carrying on his case for the MVP. Beast will walk away with a double-double as well.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

God I hope we unleash Michael Beasley on these dudes... He could dominate in this game if Shawn Marion can eliminate Luol Deng, which I expect him to do.

For the first time in a long time, I feel like we match up extremely well with the Bulls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Unleash the Beast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no, Doris Burke is the color analyst for this game :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nancy Lieberman is the sideline reporter as well. What the hell is this, a WNBA game? :laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Thankfully I got a DVR for Christmas.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Nancy Lieberman is the sideline reporter as well. What the hell is this, a WNBA game? :laugh:


I wonder if WNBA fans say "what the hell is this, an NBA game?" when the announcers are dudes...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley needs to spend more time in the gym and less on South Beach? This is the first time I'm hearing about this, Bill Walton! :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Beasley needs to spend more time in the gym and less on South Beach? This is the first time I'm hearing about this, Bill Walton! :nonono:


Yeah, Walton talking nonsense again :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has to sit with 2 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ugly start for both teams on offense.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've had two dumb turnovers already. That's not like us, and that's not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion with another point blank miss.

And Gordon comes back and hits a 3 :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These dumb turnovers have been happening a lot lately.

5 already this 1st quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're down 18-14 with Wade out most of the first... Joel Anthony is active early, Marion looks unGodly awful on offense, Chalmers is struggling, and we're still in this. If Wade gets going, I think we'll be ok today.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Our turnovers were high early in the season? Once again, I don't think so...ESPN is making stuff up. But they sure are high right now. No TOs for the Bulls and 5 for us (each from a different player). We'll lose every game that happens in. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Banks.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh my God, Marcus Banks, was that you?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Banks is really good at one thing...driving and making layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Beasley after Banks ran the worst fastbreak ever :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-18 Bulls after 1

Gordon and our turnovers have given them this lead even though they're only shooting 33% so far.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL MARION!? DID YOU KNOW HOW MUCH TIME WAS LEFT, YOU FOOL!?

Chicago is making three's and were playing like crap. If we get Wade back in there and he produces, we are fine. I'd like to see a bit of the two man game with Wade and Beasley.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And then bad time awareness by Banks at the end of the period. Hopefully Spoelstra puts Wade in to start the 2nd....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Man... If/when Beasley turns into a true second scorer for us, we're going to be really, really good.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, Nocioni flopped on that one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jump ball? Jo-El was mugged.

Nice pump by Beasley, just needs to finish.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh, bull crap. No foul on that?

Joel is getting no respect under the backet.

Wade for 33333333333333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Now beasley called for a crap call.

What the heck is up with this? Joakim Noah grabbed Joel's arms as he was going for a dunk and there's no call after the first time when a Bulls big man had a hold of Joel's sholder when Thabo blocked it.

We're killing ourselves, but this is crap. I am ready for Marcus Banks to knocked Derrick Rose's arse into the third row next time he tries to stare someone down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Joel


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good game so far guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

alley oop by Mario to Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the tip on D and gets the fast break dunk.

3 nice plays in a row for Mario.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Chalmersssss!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hope I get to see Beasley play


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers is doing well on Derrick Rose defensively and is holding his own. Two back to back good plays with the alley oop and fast break, but I want to see him setting the offense again after sitting for a while. Joel, Haslem, and Marion are playing great on the backline defensively and on the boards.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Hope I get to see Beasley play


So do we.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

This game would be different if Tyrus was playing, this wouldn't be happening with him in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

see he would of blocked that wade layup...

LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel's getting better on offense lately. Although he had no where to go but up in that area


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray is so tall he's getting a rebound over everyone haha


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone else see Mario scraping downlow with Aaron Gray? Give the rookie credit for that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting killed on the glass.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Gordon just Rafer Alston'd Daequan Cook.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, DQ just got crossed by Gordon lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And he answers with a three right in Gordon's eye haha.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

B-Easy said:


> And he answers with a three right in Gordon's eye haha.


:sarcasm:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There are few players I hate more then Nocioni.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

myst said:


> There are few players I hate more then Nocioni.


It's ok, we hate him too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> There are few players I hate more then Nocioni.


I think only Bulls fans and Argentinians like him :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nocioni is terrible but he makes plays on the perimeter by flopping and hitting open shots, so I see why they don't get rid of him.

Comeon, Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> It's ok, we hate him too


I guess not then


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think only Bulls fans and Argentinians like him :laugh:


He's losing Bulls fans very fast if he hasn't lost em all already


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Gordon just Rafer Alston'd Daequan Cook.


:lol:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, terrible call. We're even now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call. UD was on the restricted line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Charge and a Tech on Vinny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

What the hell did Vinny say to get a Tech?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> :lol:


Actually, I was thinking he got Kirk Snyder'd.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wtf, did they just change a charge/block call? You can't do that?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade... Make your FTs. Please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to work on his free throw shooting. Thats the only part of his game that has regressed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job bonehead Tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Easy dunk by Tyrus, miss by Beasly


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Spoelstra has to be pulling his hair out with our stupid defense/turnovers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

45-40 bulls lead at half-time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls shooting 37% yet lead by 5. We got to pick up our defensive rebounding. The Bulls are 5-9 from 3 while Miami is 1-9.

DQ is trying to shoot his way out of his mini slump. He's 1-6 from 3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We played terribly and we're still in this.

I have a REALLY good feeling second half that Michael Beasley will start producing on offense to complement Wade and we'll pull this out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't think Beasley will get the 2nd half burn to fix this, but we definitely need to be feeding it in to Wade more. He's only played 15 minutes so far. That means he can't possibly play more than 39 minutes (barring OT). PLEASE ADJUST YOUR ROTATIONS SPOELSTRA KTHXBAI! :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> What the hell did Vinny say to get a Tech?


I think he walked onto the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't think Beasley will get the 2nd half burn to fix this, but we definitely need to be feeding it in to Wade more. He's only played 15 minutes so far. That means he can't possibly play more than 39 minutes (barring OT). PLEASE ADJUST YOUR ROTATIONS SPOELSTRA KTHXBAI! :azdaja:


Hopefully he plays the entire 3rd, as usual, and only sits 2 minutes at the beginning of the 4th, instead of sitting until the 7 or 8 minute mark.

No assist for Wade shows he wasnt being as aggressive as he usually is because of not wanting to pick up that 3rd foul.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, we have to win this one... I have a couple Bull fan friends of mine lighting me up on Facebook right now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I think he walked onto the court.


Oh my Vinny trying to start a mob riot, Italian style!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Oh my Vinny trying to start a mob riot, Italian style!


Nah, coaches just can't walk onto the court without permission of the official, or they get T'd up. :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think Haslem would do a better job on Gray than Joel...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

damn gray nice hookshot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gray with 10/9


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great pass by D. Wade, and leave it to Marion to almost ruin that entire highlight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damnit Shawn. You're lucky yout got the 2nd tip in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng misses a 3, go figure


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, Erik, Wade is hurting and noone is hitting. Get beasley in or we're dead.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Matrix with the put-back dunk off the Wade miss. Nice finish.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Please take Tyrus out before he ruins this lead


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Joel is impressive on the defensive glass tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How many times has Joel been destroyed trying to dunk it with no call?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not good for the Bulls. Deng has played well tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

There goes Deng to the bench, injured


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario for threeeeeeee!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion's doing a great job rebounding, but he still sucks on offense. :sad:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:sigh:

dunk wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and dunk by Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DWYANEEEEE WADDDEEE!

He must've been pissed at the rim.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where was the foul?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No foul? The entire city of Chicago pops Wade while in mid-air and no whistle? Jeesh.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Give me some Beasley...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Give me some Beasley...


Give me some Beer...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder why there's no Jamaal tonight? Aaron Gray might be the one guy he isnt slower than.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ouch, that angle shows how bad that Deng injury really was.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'd like to see Jamaal or Blount(Well, maybe not Mark.)on Gray for a short stretch.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm beginning to think that DWade was just playing possum earlier.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade makes his jumper look so easy.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

luol deng will not return, high ankle sprain

hughes a 3


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm beginning to think that DWade was just playing possum earlier.


No joke. I love his jumper... Never thought I'd see anything more than off the glass from him even after the 2006 Finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice shot by Mario.

Wow, Vinny sounds like he's describing the Heat there. These two teams are pretty similar.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chalmers has a nice little bank shot. I wonder if DWade has been giving him lessons.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow Aaron Gray nice move.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I wonder why there's no Jamaal tonight? Aaron Gray might be the one guy he isnt slower than.


You called it. Here comes Jamaal. But what we really need is some Zo.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello, Jamaal Magloire. Show the young one how it's done.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop playing like a SG Tyrus


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Aaron Grey just put his best Hesiman impersonation on Joel and there was no call? These refs suck.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Marion misses from point blank range, damn


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

AWSOME pass from D. Wade.....*MARION YOU SUCK!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion is so damn frustrating to watch


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Way to chuck with a man in your face Noc


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, Doris, we have Michael Beasley when he is given playing time.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario is such a scrapper.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Haslem is having another bad game after such an amazing start to the season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

333333333333333333333333333 Dwyane Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade from three!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Waaaaade that jumper. Please come to the Bulls!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That was almost a flagrant by Aaron Gray on Mario Chalmers.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How did Wade find Mario on the other side of the floor?

Amazing. Nice take by Mario, too. Fearless way to attack the basket.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Waaaaade that jumper. Please come to the Bulls!


Woah, hey, slow down there, mister.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Woah, hey, slow down there, mister.


2010 :yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Beasley


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice step back from the Beast....TAKE THAT SPO!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley is so awesome on offense when Wade is off the court and Spo is forced to use him... I know Spoelstra is a defensive minded coach, but give the young man a chance.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> 2010 :yay:


Depends if you guys wind up with capspace. Do you think that Gordon will just be let go this offseason? If he gets re-signed, you guys won't have 2010 capspace unless you can dump Hinrich/Nocioni.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-64 at the end of 3

It'll be interesting to see how long Wade sits out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Beasley is so awesome on offense when Wade is off the court and Spo is forced to use him... I know Spoelstra is a defensive minded coach, but give the young man a chance.


I think we all want him to play more but him getting that jumper only to be followed by Nocioni getting one right back on him wont help him out.

That Chris Paul commercial is funny. I cant believe he allowed them to do that :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think he'll sit two minutes, if that.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Feed the Beast!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beastly! But what's up with our FT shooting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Beastly! But what's up with our FT shooting?


Dont know but its been Shaq-like.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

block by joke noah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Never* feed Jamaal in the post :nonono:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Magloire is an overgrown Shimmy.

Getting blocked by Joakim Noah? That's sad.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok... Play defense and get the ball to Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Banks...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marcus Banks. :nonono:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Just give him the ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Again, B-Easy with that sweet touch on the mid-range jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TO by Banks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Banks just cant do 2 good things in a row


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Umm, wtf Marcus Banks. Seriously, just wtf.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice move Banks, and Magloire is just being old. If we're going to play a true center on offense, get Blount in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge drawn by Jamaal


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Offensive foul on Noc, just sit on the bench where you belong Noc


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice way to take the charge by Shimmy pt. 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333

nice find by Beasley


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dq For Threeeeeee


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sit Your *** Down Nocioni


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nocioni 

Beasley is beating him every time


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nocioni is lucky UD wasn't in the game when he did that, or he'd have more than just a sore neck.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, Haslem, take Nocioni's arse and put it in the third row.

I think this a good time for Chalmers and then Wade next stoppage.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That *****, NociOWNi strikes again. That should be a tech! God sake, I hate that punk.

First he tried to go at Wade, now Beast? He's lucky UD didn't toss his punk *** into the crowd again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nocioni is lucky UD wasn't in the game when he did that, or he'd have more than just a sore neck.


:laugh: that'd be cool with me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade better come in after the break. Hopefully Spo doesnt go 1 minute too long with him on the bench in the 4th like has happened before.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love this team, but compared to the 2006 group, they're wusses when fouled. Mourning will help with that.

I finally went over 1k!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I love this team, but compared to the 2006 group, they're wusses when foul'd. Mourning will help with that.
> 
> I finally went over 1k!


Spo doesn't have that mentality that Riles had.  We need that mind frame back, something tells me that Beasley could be a real badass, almost Zo like if Spo lit a fire under this squad.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where is Joel Anthony?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shimmy Pt. 2 comes back and defends his rookie, by going at their rookie, even though he went for the ball. Good hard foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

333333333333333333333333333333333 Dq


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haha, wow...Noah sucks. I've seen saying that since his FLA days.

DQ FOR 333333333!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I love this team, but compared to the 2006 group, they're wusses when foul'd. Mourning will help with that.
> 
> I finally went over 1k!


Congrats!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice find from D. Wade, and great finish from UD.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

...air ball?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's nice to see Beasley getting some 4th quarter burn. Cookie's on fi-yah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Heat are going to pull away here...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333333

Looks like someone has shot themselves out of their mini slump to start the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

33333333333333333333333333333

Cook Again!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ FOR 3333333333333333!!!!!

HUGE shot from Daequan!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where in the heck is Joel Anthony?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I love this team, but compared to the 2006 group, they're wusses when foul'd. Mourning will help with that.
> 
> I finally went over 1k!


Congrats


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> Haha, wow...Noah sucks. I've seen saying that since his FLA days.
> 
> DQ FOR 333333333!!!!


Noah doesn't have a polished game, but what he does, he does very well. Block shots, help defense, rebound and most importantly light a fire in the team.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...From a Florida fan.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

B-Easy is still out there?!? Wow, did Spo finally realize that Matrix sucks?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smithian said:


> ...From a Florida fan.


:rofl2:

Noah sucks

... From a Bulls fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy **** Wade, he seriously gotta work on his free throw shooting


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lane violation on Noc, please.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is finally hitting some 3's, but can't hit a FT. I'd rather him go back to being a good FT shooter and bad 3pt shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So close to the and1 there. Now MAKE THE FREE THROWS!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haha, that little cry baby is looking at the ref like he wasn't dragging his back foot...get outta here Noc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Wade


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

B-Easy said:


> Haha, that little cry baby is looking at the ref like he wasn't dragging his back foot...get outta here Noc.


I can't stand his **** either. It's getting old real quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is playing great


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

B-Easy with the rejection!!!


(So what if he hit TT's wrist  )


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> ...From a Florida fan.


A Florida fan that saw him lead the team to a national championship and win MOP. And then play a huge part in winning another national championship.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-0 run now to go up 13


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

myst said:


> A Florida fan that saw him lead the team to a national championship and win MOP. And then play a huge part in winning another national championship.


Horford is 10X the player The Joke was, is or ever will be. All he did was pump his fist, scream, show his nasty teeth, and jump up and down when Brewer or Green did something, just so he can get his lime light. The Joke sucks, without Horford, that Gators team wouldn't have won it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> A Florida fan that saw him lead the team to a national championship and win MOP. And then play a huge part in winning another national championship.


A role player on a very good team that was given the license to kill by refs. I don't know how many times I saw him push off with his off hand, dunk it, and start screaming.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

B-Easy said:


> Horford is 10X the player The Joke was, is or ever will be. All he did was pump his fist, scream, show his nasty teeth, and jump up and down when Brewer or Green did something, just so he can get his lime light. The Joke sucks, without Horford, that Gators team wouldn't have won it.


You forgot his nasty hair, seriously.

And his unbearable offense.

Makes me wish we still had big bens layups


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the tip in.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BEAST!!!!! Way to stay with it, rook!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game over. well it's been over but thought i'd say it anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade beats the shot clock with that ugly shot lol.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:laugh: Wade, see you in a season or two in Miami


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lol @ NociOWNi thinking he is good.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow @ that block by Wade!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Joakim showing off those skills that won him the MOP with that missed layup....

:cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

HAHA nice missed putback rebound Joke Noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :laugh: Wade, see you in a season or two in Miami


Ok that was funny :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Well good game guys. Has been fun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over. Heat win 90-77

Great 4th quarter for Miami.

Wade, Beasley, DQ and Mario all played very well


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> Horford is 10X the player The Joke was, is or ever will be. All he did was pump his fist, scream, show his nasty teeth, and jump up and down when Brewer or Green did something, just so he can get his lime light. The Joke sucks, without Horford, that Gators team wouldn't have won it.


Rewatch the championship, Horford didn't play that great in the first game, he was better the second year. 


On another note, good win for the Heat.

Beasley-1, Rose-0


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great win from this young team!

The young guys really showed up today with that shooting from DQ, overall Wade-like play by Mario, and the offensive dominance by B-Easy in the second half. Well deserved win tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade has Shaqtosis lol!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> Rewatch the championship, Horford didn't play that great in the first game, he was better the second year.
> 
> 
> *On another note, good win for the Heat.
> ...


We'll agree on that.

Beasley in the second half looked like he offensive player we all were hoping he'd be... If he was a little more active on the inside on the boards, then tonight would be the picture perfect scenario for him as Wade's sidekick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riles would be proud of that defense today...great win for the Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Well good game guys. Has been fun.


Yup, good luck to the Bulls the rest of the way :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yup, good luck to the Bulls the rest of the way :cheers:


Well we're doing a pretty good job of tanking so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Riles would be proud of that defense today...great win for the Heat!


Yeah, the D was great all night. We held them under 40% throughout the game. If not for the offensive rebounds we allowed and the turnovers, we would have pulled away earlier in the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw tanking last year, and your tanking is pure crap if that is what it is. That type of tanking gets you a #7-#10 pick.

We're the experts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I saw tanking last year, and your tanking is pure crap if that is what it is. That type of tanking gets you a #7-#10 pick.
> 
> We're the experts.


But the Bulls did show last year that it doesnt matter how bad you are in the draft lottery :azdaja:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good win. After a mediocre 1st half, we picked it up in the 2nd and ended very well.

We've amounted more wins than the entirety of last season. :cheers:

Wade, Beasley, DQ, Chalmers all played pretty well. DQ's been huge for us the last 5 or so games, big momentum shift.

The 50 ft alley-oop from Chalmers to Wade was very nice.

Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Bulls infuriated by Heat late-game timeout*


> MIAMI - A seemingly innocuous timeout by Miami Heat coach Erik Spoelstra with 30.9 seconds to play in Friday's 90-77 victory over the Chicago Bulls apparently has added heat to the season's remaining three meetings.
> 
> "I wanted to get our guys out," Spoelstra said after the victory at AmericanAirlines Arena. "They had some guys at the scorers' table. I wasn't clearly doing anything to show anybody up. That is a common practice in the NBA. I wanted to get our guys out, just in case something crazy would happen, and it allowed them to get their subs in, too."
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> "I don't know why they're all fired up," Spoelstra said. "If they want to make a big deal about it, whatever."


Pretty much. I mean the time-out wasn't needed, but who really gives a ****? Its not all that rare an occurence either.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When we play them again in February we may have Alonzo Mourning... They don't want to get into a physical, fight it out series of games with us. Haslem, Joel, and I bet Diawara are all willing to committ hard fouls.

Someone said it earlier and I bet they're right; Beasley will get some mean and anger in him once he gets a bit older and more confident in his game.

I'll laugh very hard if this is all they use to motivate themselves and then come out and hard foul Wade... It'll be on, and they won't be winning it. We'll sign Gary Payton to a 10 day contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Daequan has been on fire during this 4 game win streak. 

He's averaging 15.8ppg on 49% (17-28 from 3 )

He's also hit at least 3 3's in 7 straight games.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya he's always had the shot, but now he's hitting them during the game. His confidence is high which is huge for a shooter. Did anyone notice espn using Mario Chalmers photo for DQ? I'm sure somone already pointed it out earlier but I don't feel like going through this whole thread. Can't wait to see Wade vs the LeBrunsta


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Daequan has been on fire during this 4 game win streak.
> 
> He's averaging 15.8ppg on 49% (17-28 from 3 )
> 
> He's also hit at least 3 3's in 7 straight games.


3 3's in 7 straight games...wow!


----------

